# Titan Rooks Ghost -Blue Game Bred Dog



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a blue game bred dog I found If anyone can find a picture of him post him up he is off BOUDREAUX SKULL ROM and Titan's Kennel's Friskull. A perfect example of how 2 black dogs can throw a blue one!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [46197] :: TITAN ROOK'S GHOST


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Maybe. However, without seeing the dog, there's no real assurance that he's blue. (Look how many people throw around "bluenose" for any APBT.) And we also don't know if that pedigree is accurate. I'm not saying that this is necessarily a fake dog or pedigree. I'm just saying that it's not 100% conclusive proof, given the source.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I found out about him on game dog he and his sister were both blue according to the guys over there. I wish I could see a picture of him.

Here is another one he actually has a picture up

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178895] :: J.K.DEAL'S BLUE


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Did you see the pic of his brother and the mating?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Where did you get the name Titan Rooks? I saw this one.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [290385] :: J.K. DEAL'S BLUE MALE
and it says....Well Bred ... Male...Little Over 2 Years Old...Nice Looking Dog ...Very Well Put Together...Sometimes When We Do A Tight "Bigman" Breeding... It Produces A Pup Or 2 With This Blue/Gray Coloring....This Dog Is Straight... "Carver / Chinaman"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not on Titan from what the guys on GD are saying out of the entire litter there were 2 blue pups titan's ghost rook and his sister was supposedly blue as well. Here is a pic of the other blue dog I posted tied with a red bitch

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [167401] :: BLUE X BOBTAIL.........BREEDING


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

coppermare said:


> Where did you get the name Titan Rooks? I saw this one.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [290385] :: J.K. DEAL'S BLUE MALE
> and it says....Well Bred ... Male...Little Over 2 Years Old...Nice Looking Dog ...Very Well Put Together...Sometimes When We Do A Tight "Bigman" Breeding... It Produces A Pup Or 2 With This Blue/Gray Coloring....This Dog Is Straight... "Carver / Chinaman"


I have 2 dogs posted Titan Rooks Ghost pedigree is posted first and then I posted a different dog both of them are blue dogs who are game bred based on the pedigree's.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know anything about game lines...maybe someone else does. If this is true what is going on? Here's the pics I looked at. And if you follow them way way back they lead to a dog called Henry Blue Mary.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178895] :: J.K.DEAL'S BLUE
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [217249] :: J.K. DEALS BLUE X J.K. DEALS BLACK SOX
following it around lead to pics of them tied up and puppies and generations way back to that dog with blue in the name.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you found these dogs
"Many people claim that the Blue Paul is now extinct. It may very well be extinct in its pure form, but they were probably crossed with The Pit Bull Terriers in England and Ireland, and the Pit Bull Terriers were brought to America from Scotland. In 1857, McCaffrey imported the dog Spring from Glasgow, Scotland to America. At that time Glasgow was the center of Blue Paul activity. In 1858, in Rhode Island, Spring won a fight in 1 hour, 35 minutes. In 1859 he won a fight in 2 hours 15 minutes. In 1860, in Boston, he beat Tom Story's dog in 2 hours 40 minutes. Spring was bred to Maid of Erin, who was an imported bitch from Dublin Ireland and produced Young Spring. Young Spring won a fight in 1 hour 15 minutes. In 1862 he beat Sheffield George's dog in 3 hours 17 minutes, in New York. When Spring was bred to John Mahon's imported bitch he produced Jeff who won a fight in Providence, Rhode Island in 1 hour. He later won against miller's dog in 1 hour 10 minutes. In 1864 he won another fight in 1 hour 10 minutes. ****, another son of Spring, won a fight against Spring's Hope in 1 hour 17 minutes. Power's Violet was imported to America from Scotland by her Scottish owner and, on January 10, 1892, beat a dog named Spright in Massachusetts. They fought at Catch weight. Her size, plus her name which indicates a dark blue color, leads to the possibility that she might have been a Blue Paul.

If the above dogs were Blue Pauls, their bloodline was surly continued in America and others were probably imported to America, England, and Ireland as well.
Brown also writes in his book that W.C. Roper bred some game dogs from stock sent to him by Jim Williams and Bob Wallace. Some of Roper's dogs were silver buckskin in color, such as Silver Jack and Roper's (William's) Silver. Roper's Silver won 4 fights at 58 pounds, and another Tudor's Black Jack (16xW) was, according to Earl Tudor, from a Delihant's Paddy/Wichita Mike bloodline. His sire was Black Tige who was sired by Blue Mike. Blue Mike was out of Miss Blue who was sired by Imported Roger out of Henry's Blue Mary. The sire of Blue Mike was Wichita Mike who was out of Henry's Blue Madge and sired by Henry's Black Demon. Several pages later he writes "As we have seen, Tudor's Black Jack was important to the Tacoma line but he was also important to the Ruffian line of American Staffordshire Terriers. He was not only important in the development of pit dogs, including the Dibo line, but he formed the basis for the Ruffian line".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The color Blue doesn't show up in bulldogs as frequently as they do in other terrier related breeds but it does happen. It's rare enough that when I find one I like to keep record of it. Rare in that dog men don't breed for color and many of them disgrace the color blue. So when I find a pedigree like this I like to keep them and find out more about the dog or dogs in it. Because blue is a dilute of black it's most likely more common for the blue dogs to show up in the black on black dog breedings. Bloodlines like eli and BOUDREAUX are known to throw black dogs so this is most likely where you will see the blue dogs pop up in bulldogs when they do.

If you look at both pedigree's I posted the parent's of these dogs were black and or black and white. So again because blue is a dilute of black if your not breeding for color this is where you may see a blue dog show up in a litter the probability for a blue dog to show up becomes higher when the 2 dogs being bred are black.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Genetics and color are one of the most complicated things I've NEVER learned. LOL With horses I never worried about color, it was always just the icing on the cake if I got what I wanted. I kinda enjoyed the surprises...lol, then again I was one that enjoyed not knowing what sex the baby was before it was born. Ahhh the good ole days when it popped out and the Doc said, "it's a girl!!". I know that I had a line of solid black GSD and one bred a Weim, which they are all the blueish color and the dog I have is red or liver colored from them....go figure.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

There is still a thing called paper hanging and it is an epidemic.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep paper's are hung even the old timer's hung papers. Nothings 100% where paper's are concerned. Are these papers hung? Who's to say.


----------

